# FS: XL Fahaka Puffer



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, after much thinking..I thought I'd give this another shot. I really want to find this puffer the right home. Don't hesitate to ask for pictures. I have lots. She is between 12-14inches.
$100 obo


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread will not close until she is sold.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

good luck buddy I hope you find a good home for her


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> good luck buddy I hope you find a good home for her


Thanks mike, I'm sure there is someone out there that wants a nice big healthy puffer. The 200 is going into a re-model stage this spring.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday morning bump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday evening bump!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey ben are you looking to trade for a 5 inch texas cichlid or a rocket gar


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> hey ben are you looking to trade for a 5 inch texas cichlid or a rocket gar


Hey there, just curious what size tank would you put her in?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

a 55 gallon as stated in the other thread, unless he finds a bigger tank for 50 bucks extra in trade with his tank

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...50-gallon-tank-trade-my-55-gallon-tank-24163/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> a 55 gallon as stated in the other thread, unless he finds a bigger tank for 50 bucks extra in trade with his tank
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...50-gallon-tank-trade-my-55-gallon-tank-24163/


maybe he has more then one tank...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Ben you should post pics, videos of her in this thread! Always seems to help sell...

Cheers and good luck with the sale.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

acctually I have a 300 gallon plywood aquarium lol I just built for monsterfish and it is empty just looking to add new fish in it and get rid of my smaller fish the reason I wanted that trade for my 55 is to keep my oscars and dempseys in. I do not want to mix them with the arowana and other fish I am getting for my monster fish.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mixing a fahaka with other fish is not a good idea

Sent from my Acer Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Will the arowana and puffer fight..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> Will the arowana and puffer fight..


No they are not gonna fight, the fahaka just having aro for snack.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yea, honda is right. The fahaka will eat that aro very quick.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I would pay admission to watch if you were going to put him in there though!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday Morning Bump!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmmm my 120 is open..... That could be a perma home for him..... If you still have him in a couple of months let me know. I need the 120 for rays for a bit but I really miss my ol fahaka! My favorite fish I have ever kept for personality BY FAR!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> Hmmmm my 120 is open..... That could be a perma home for him..... If you still have him in a couple of months let me know. I need the 120 for rays for a bit but I really miss my ol fahaka! My favorite fish I have ever kept for personality BY FAR!


what happen to it? Is it the one you bought from me back then? I am very tempting for ben fahaka as well but I don't like the idea of one fish in a tank only.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey alex, that's the 4x2 i assume right that is upstairs?? Yea that would be a perfect home for her. She's an awesome fish. Full of life. Loves to cruise around all over the place.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Bump for ya Ben and nice to meet you yesterday


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Pics Please


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't post any today but ,if you search "Nala" you should be able to find some...


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Here,

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/nala-fahaka-puffer-buried-pics-17669/?highlight=nala


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup thats her, I have some younger pictures, but he doesn't do any justice to show her true size.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

up the puffer goes...lol


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Man I really hope you find a home for your cool puffer soon. My d*mn oscars started bullying the texas so I got him out of their to avoid any injuries to the beautiful texas, he is in a 35 gallon with my 3 jewel cichlids.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just like hondas3000 said it would be much better to keep puffers with my cichlids or other fish. But man I searched up puffer fish and they seem to be pretty aggresive.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> what happen to it? Is it the one you bought from me back then? I am very tempting for ben fahaka as well but I don't like the idea of one fish in a tank only.


He passed away. Grew him up to about 11 inches, he ate healthy for months, but i dont think i varried his diet enough. at one point I think all i was feeding was shrimp. Not to mention he was only in a 45 gallon. Live and learn i guess, if i ever go the puffer route again Ill know better what i am getting myself into!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sunday morning bump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have an offer pending.. ...100bucks takes this beauty!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wed morning bumperooooo!


----------

